# Samsung Full/4Files Firmware Maker For Windows



## TwizzyIndy (Oct 30, 2014)

This tiny program allow you to create Samsung 4Files Firmware/Rescue Firmware that will include PDA, MODEM, CSC, BOOTLOADER.

Firstly, I would like to thank jamesjerss for his shell execution on Cygnwin.

But this utility aint need Cygwin anymore. 

And my friend , Ye Lin Aung ( Myanmar MPX-Team ) for helping me

Usage: 

 1. Click Open to choose .tar.md5 which is in your firmware zip

Click Unpack button to unpack rom first
Finally , click Make button and wait for finished
4 files will out in Samsung Firmware Maker’s directory

Requirement: Microsoft DotNet 4.0 Framework
Dependencies: libarchive2, bzip, ICSharpCode’s ShareZipLib, CustomControls, sfk


for any bugs and feedback .. : [email protected]


----------



## aydin.gsm1 (Feb 9, 2015)

TwizzyIndy said:


> This tiny program allow you to create Samsung 4Files Firmware/Rescue Firmware that will include PDA, MODEM, CSC, BOOTLOADER.
> 
> Firstly, I would like to thank jamesjerss for his shell execution on Cygnwin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




this tool wrong worked, beacause put the img partitions to c:/samsung folder (in tar.md5 package) !!


----------



## crqzyboy (Mar 7, 2015)

new vers. pls mr. TwizzyIndy.. i9301i not supported !!!


----------



## muhamadhalluom (Nov 17, 2015)

Thankssssss


----------



## jasmynroi (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks bro,this is really great


----------



## Philadelphia (Mar 7, 2016)

Trying this tool .......


----------



## fernandocole (May 1, 2016)

TwizzyIndy said:


> This tiny program allow you to create Samsung 4Files Firmware/Rescue Firmware that will include PDA, MODEM, CSC, BOOTLOADER.
> 
> Firstly, I would like to thank jamesjerss for his shell execution on Cygnwin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The created tar files are wrong, they are created with subfolders inside (c:/samsung/), am I doing something wrong?


----------



## klorita (Feb 15, 2017)

*?*

So is it good or not


----------



## Daringbaaz (Feb 21, 2018)

*New Version*

Hello, Thanks For This Awesome Soft, Please Update

All Files aren't supported By Your Soft,


----------



## tnomtlaw (Apr 14, 2018)

no support for galaxy J7


----------



## doubledragon5 (Apr 18, 2018)

does not extract all files, just select few. Garbage.


----------



## aitoretxe10 (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks man it works


----------



## galaxys (Sep 16, 2020)

Currently not working, Hasn't been updated in a while...


----------

